# How to root Nook HD+?



## ImmortalKenny

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2034

You'll find most of what you need in the "Android Development" section.


----------



## Robilar

Does it need to be rooted now that it has full access to the Google Play store as of May 3rd of this year?

I was considering grabbing one for a relative but steered clear due to the Nook store limitations. Now with Google Play, isn't it basically the same as any other Android tablet?

(As long as I can load cool reader and a good video playback app!)

Also $150 for a 16 GB 1920x1200 9" tablet is pretty amazing. There is nothing else on the market that comes close in that price range.

http://www.engadget.com/2013/05/03/google-play-comes-to-barnes-and-nobles-nook-hd-and-hd-we-go-han/


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Does it need to be rooted now that it has full access to the Google Play store as of May 3rd of this year?
> 
> I was considering grabbing one for a relative but steered clear due to the Nook store limitations. Now with Google Play, isn't it basically the same as any other Android tablet?


There are still a number of apps incompatible with the Nook. Rooting helps alleviate that issue. I believe CM10/10.1 is also available but last I checked, it was still unstable.

I've been sorely tempted to get the Nook HD+ (first during the Mother's Day sale and now, with the even steeper discounts for Father's Day) but I've read a review about the touchscreen not being quite as sensitive (in terms of resolution) as other tablets. Having had that same problem with the Nook Color, that kinda put the brakes on my purchase.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, I ended up putting CM 10.1 on it, its not bad for the price, the touchscreen is pretty off, but there are apps make for the nooks that are supposed to help recalibrate the device, I don't know if they actually do anything or not. Its a bit on the slow side, but for what it is, $150 isn't bad


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yeah, I ended up putting CM 10.1 on it, its not bad for the price, the touchscreen is pretty off, but there are apps make for the nooks that are supposed to help recalibrate the device, I don't know if they actually do anything or not. Its a bit on the slow side, but for what it is, $150 isn't bad


I dunno about that. There have been some pretty decent Chinese tablets popping up (RK3188-based). For tinkering and stuff, I think I'd rather get a Chinese tablet than the Nook HD+. Thing is I've already got several tablets that more or less meet my usage requirements making the Nook HD+ with its subpar performance redundant. At this point in time, what I really want is a tablet that meets most if not all of my requirements so I can quit carrying multiple tablets.

If I were gifting a tablet to a non-techie though, it would most likely be an iPad. In fact, just gave my grandmother overseas one and so far, it's been very easy for her to use. In case she has problems, I've also got a number of aunts/uncles/cousins with iPads/iPhone/iPods that can help her which was also a factor in choosing the iPad over an Android tablet.


----------



## EricFiskCGD

Just bought a new Nook HD tablet and I thought that I would share my two cents&#8230;

After the first five minutes after it's first "Turn On" it uploaded an "OS Update" that essentially made it just another Android device with some "B&N" special features. What I appreciate most is that with the new Android OS upgrade I can now read the digital books that I've bought elsewhere including "Google Books" and "Kindle Books."

I never thought that I would use this device as much as I have for doing other tasks like reading the aforementioned books and magazines that I've subscribed to - the quality of the rendered text is incredible and better than my laptop and I've caught myself starting and finishing articles in the same sitting. I powered through the latest issue of "How" in an afternoon. I'm having a hard time deciding which renders the written word better, my Nook or my sons Kindles that we bought for them last Christmas.

If you're looking for a a tablet you can't be the price.


----------



## aweir

I too am on the fence trying to decide if it's worth the risk of rooting the nook to run Cyanogenmod. There are too many conflicting tutorials out there and I can't find one really good guaranteed method. The latest version of CM11 (the android KitKat operating system ROM) is not fully ready yet for the Nook almost a year later.

Things I hate to most about the B&N tablet: The BACK arrow appears on different parts of the screen depending on what app you're using. I would rally have liked a back button on the Nook itself. I don't agree with navigation buttons taking up permanent screen real estate. From what I understand, the newer versions of Android allow you to hide the navigation buttons from view.


----------

